# Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!



## Radon-Bikes (31. Dezember 2014)

Wir wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und bedanken uns für das tolle Jahr 2014! Wir freuen uns auf ein ereignisreiches Jahr 2015 mit guten Testurteilen, Rennergebnissen, Events und Testivals. In diesem Sinne: kommt gut rein und feiert schön!










Euer Radon-Team


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Dezember 2014)

Danke und ebendso zurück an Radon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche euch ebenfalls nen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2015


----------



## help (31. Dezember 2014)

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch. Lustig war es heute


----------



## katzebulli (31. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche ich euch auch und allen IBC lern


----------

